# Most effective fat burner?



## bigsahm21 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm going on a cut...with proper diet and training, what supplement is the most effective fat burning product?


----------



## live18 (Oct 29, 2006)

In my opinion the best one was called Meltdown by VPX, but they discontinued it for some reason. 

The best fat burner right now is AMP hands down.


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 29, 2006)

An eca stack is the most effective, pseudo-legal supplement out


----------



## dsade (Oct 29, 2006)

Melting Point combined with SesaThin is a good combo


----------



## MinimalPayne (Oct 30, 2006)

Wait for it.........Diet!


----------



## drew.haynes (Oct 30, 2006)

2,4-Dinitrophenol


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 30, 2006)

diet for starters
lean fuel extreme
lipo-6 
hydroxycut hardcore
typhoon


just to name a few!!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

Seasathin + Green Tea Extract + TTA + Fish Oils + Diet + Sleep + Exersize


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Seasathin + Green Tea Extract + TTA + Fish Oils + Diet + Sleep + Exersize



Where do you get your TTA, and what has been your experience with it?  I do like this stack though, even if I am not a fan.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 30, 2006)

*Try This....*

I used Extreme Labs fat burner.  It was called XS Xtreme but now called Blade Hard Core.  Lost 12lbs. in 1 month.  It rocks.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 31, 2006)

drew.haynes said:


> 2,4-Dinitrophenol



That is by far the best fat burner, if you can handle the sides.


----------



## zombul (Oct 31, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> That is by far the best fat burner, if you can handle the sides.



I'm not familiar with this,I'm sure I would know it under another name?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 31, 2006)

Dnp


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2006)

Had good success with Hot Rox original version, but then I tried Green Tea Extract. Not bad, but needs to be stacked with something else. I am going to try NO with syneprhine. Still cant beat ECA.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 31, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> That is by far the best fat burner, if you can handle the sides.





drew.haynes said:


> 2,4-Dinitrophenol



where can i get this stuff?

better than ephedra?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 31, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> where can i get this stuff?
> 
> better than ephedra?



It's illegal, and ephedra does not compare to it check it out here- http://www.steroid.com/DNP.phtml


----------



## zombul (Oct 31, 2006)

This is a very interesting product that I don't guess I'v seen much info on.Anyone else have some light they can shed here.
And on a side note my favorite fat burner thats legal was Lean System 7.I have been told we may start seing more ephedrine combos soon though like Lipodrene which I'm also curious about.


----------



## nni (Oct 31, 2006)

i doubt that, from what i have read the ban was re-instated. the only ephedra products you will see is old stock being sold off.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> It's illegal, and ephedra does not compare to it check it out here- http://www.steroid.com/DNP.phtml



On top of being illegal, it can kill you.  Recommending this poison as a fatburner on a public message board is irresponsible.


----------



## zombul (Oct 31, 2006)

nni said:


> i doubt that, from what i have read the ban was re-instated. the only ephedra products you will see is old stock being sold off.



No actually you can still get ephedra it's just usually reffered to as a bronchial dialater.It IS still available and even some of the bord sponsors and local reps sale it I know I seen where Taylors Nutrition sales it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2006)

Probably just vasopro.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> Where do you get your TTA, and what has been your experience with it?  I do like this stack though, even if I am not a fan.



BN TTA is where I got mine.  I've heard to cycle on and off for 4 week at a time.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 31, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> On top of being illegal, it can kill you.  Recommending this poison as a fatburner on a public message board is irresponsible.



OK, look at all of the drugs that are discussed on this board. DNP is just like any drug that if you abuse it can harm, even kill you. I myself have used it before, along with 25 other members on this board alone have tried it before with minimal sides. It has been talked about before on this forum, so why don't you get your facts straight before you tell me that it is irresponsible to post info on this drug.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> OK, look at all of the drugs that are discussed on this board. DNP is just like any drug that if you abuse it can harm, even kill you. I myself have used it before, along with 25 other members on this board alone have tried it before with minimal sides. It has been talked about before on this forum, so why don't you get your facts straight before you tell me that it is irresponsible to post info on this drug.



Agreed. Everyone on here are big boys or big girls and can make their own decisions. And I never heard in the question, "Best *legal* fat burner out there......


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 31, 2006)

Double D said:


> Agreed. Everyone on here are big boys or big girls and can make their own decisions. And I never heard in the question, "Best *legal* fat burner out there......



Thank you. It goes the same way talking about steroids. They can be very safe, or somebody can inject a number of oil IV instead of IM and kill you, but we still talk about them. It is wise to bring these drugs up so people can be knowledgeable about them instead of just trying different shit, or taking something the wrong way.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> OK, look at all of the drugs that are discussed on this board. DNP is just like any drug that if you abuse it can harm, even kill you. I myself have used it before, along with 25 other members on this board alone have tried it before with minimal sides. It has been talked about before on this forum, so why don't you get your facts straight before you tell me that it is irresponsible to post info on this drug.



Get my facts straight?  Okay tough guy.  Unfortunately, you clearly don't understand the substance you are talking about.  DNP is NOT like other "drugs".  Its not like this will kill you if you completely fuck up the dose and take 10 times too much.

The EFFECTIVE dose, is VERY close to the KILLING dose.  In other words, take a bit to much, and buh bye.

Can it be used safely?  Sure.

Is it effective?  Sure.

Have many many people died from using it?  Sure.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 31, 2006)

Nothing like using a chemical that is used in the Dye, wood preseravative, and pesticide industry as a fat burner


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Nothing like using a chemical that is used in the Dye, wood preseravative, and pesticide industry as a fat burner



A what?  I wouldn't know about those things, given that I am a noob and need to get my facts straight.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Nothing like using a chemical that is used in the Dye, wood preseravative, and pesticide industry as a fat burner



Isnt that the darndest thing. People will put anything in their body to try and achieve what they are lookin for.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 31, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> OK, look at all of the drugs that are discussed on this board. DNP is just like any drug that if you abuse it can harm, even kill you. I myself have used it before, along with 25 other members on this board alone have tried it before with minimal sides. It has been talked about before on this forum, so why don't you get your facts straight before you tell me that it is irresponsible to post info on this drug.




You used it after reading that article?


I don't know dude. I read that link you posted. That shit sounds deadly.

but I agree, this is a Forum where we share information, nothing wrong with sharing.


----------



## Double D (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh there are many stories about DNP just do a search and check them out. It isnt something I care to try, but some people take things to the extreme.


----------



## blueboy75 (Nov 1, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> Get my facts straight?  Okay tough guy.  Unfortunately, you clearly don't understand the substance you are talking about.  DNP is NOT like other "drugs".  Its not like this will kill you if you completely fuck up the dose and take 10 times too much.
> 
> The EFFECTIVE dose, is VERY close to the KILLING dose.  In other words, take a bit to much, and buh bye.
> 
> ...



BPP knows his shit and is widely recognised for his personal experience and knowledge.

Just because he has tried something does not mean those that frequent this board will do the same.  Most will seek his advice on topics and from what I have seen he does not recommend people to do as he does (quite the opposite actually).


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Thank you. It goes the same way talking about steroids. They can be very safe, or somebody can inject a number of oil IV instead of IM and kill you, but we still talk about them. It is wise to bring these drugs up so people can be knowledgeable about them instead of just trying different shit, or taking something the wrong way.


BPP, I agree with this point. I like the fact that I can go to a place and actually learn something without the media fucking with my head.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

blueboy75 said:


> BPP knows his shit and is widely recognised for his personal experience and knowledge.
> 
> Just because he has tried something does not mean those that frequent this board will do the same.  Most will seek his advice on topics and from what I have seen he does not recommend people to do as he does (quite the opposite actually).



Meh, I am not impressed.  The way that DNP was talked about in this thread, without sufficient warnings, etc., was irresponsible.  Plain and simple.  I am not against open discussion and free speech.  I am against irresponsibly discussing a potentially deadly substance.  Just because he "knows his shit" doesn't mean he can't act irresponsibly.


----------



## zombul (Nov 1, 2006)

I appreciate the info BPP and belive that we should get the facts and then make a educated decision for ourselves.I thought the link described many dangers and didn't hide anything.With props to Twin Peak I don't think I should be deprived info because someone else uses it improperly.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Nov 1, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> Get my facts straight?  Okay tough guy.  *Unfortunately, you clearly don't understand the substance you are talking about.  DNP is NOT like other "drugs".*  Its not like this will kill you if you completely fuck up the dose and take 10 times too much.
> 
> A what? I wouldn't know about those things, given that *I am a noob *and need to get my facts straight.
> 
> *Meh, I am not impressed.* *The way that DNP was talked about in this thread, without sufficient warnings, etc., was irresponsible.* Plain and simple. I am not against open discussion and free speech. I am against irresponsibly discussing a potentially deadly substance. Just because he "knows his shit" doesn't mean he can't act irresponsibly



1. Obviously I know the substance I am talking about or else, I wouldn't have touched it. 
2. I never called you a noob. I told you to get your facts straight before you tried coming at me. But I forgot, that you don't make mistakes.
3. Did I ask you to be impressed? No. 
4. I never told him or anyone else on this forum to try DNP, nor did anyone ask about the effects of it. If someone would have asked, then I would have posted that link a little bit sooner.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2006)

okay guys.  Lets squash it and keep it simple.

In basic terms:

1) DNP is dangerous.  Effective but very dangerous

2) Know all the facts before you try using something  like this (or anything really.  Know what you are putting in your body before you do it).

3) Looking good is great.  Overal Health is the most important thing though.  If you look great but your in poor health, does it really matter?  Be responsible with your body.


----------



## nni (Nov 1, 2006)

P-funk said:


> okay guys.  Lets squash it and keep it simple.
> 
> In basic terms:
> 
> ...



agreed.

bpp is right, probable the most effective fat burning products are things like dnp and clen, but by no means should anyone who isnt the most exerienced lifter/supplement user should even attempt to try these substances. these are not right for the OP but in theory they are probably the most effective.

to the OP, different people react differently. there are tons of fat loss products out there, it really depends on your level of experience. to the beginner something like scorch, lipo 6, tight, basic cuts etc can be used. for the slightly more experienced user products like melting point, lean extreme, dicana, blaze etc. are excellent.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2006)

cant we just drink clorox and get along???? why is it soooo hard!!!!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

Everyone needs to get a grip.  The context of this thread is HORRIBLE.  There is nothing but glorified discussion of DNP if you take out my posts.  Where did I say this DISCUSSION should be censored?  Oh, yeah, I didn't.  I said the RECOMMENDATION of it is irresponsible.  And I stand by that.  For those of you who don't wish to scroll back, here is what happened in this thread, with my annotations for shits and giggles.



bigsahm21 said:


> I'm going on a cut...with proper diet and training, what supplement is the most effective fat burning product?



---> Note: that he asked for a SUPPLEMENT.  Under the law this has a specific meaning.  And most people take this to mean something over the counter they can buy at a GNC or Vitamin Shoppe.

--->  Note 2:  Some idiot will respond "diet" and/or "cardio" and another idiot with respond with a dangerous and illegal drug.  It happens every time.



drew.haynes said:


> 2,4-Dinitrophenol



----> Idiot No. 1



MinimalPayne said:


> Wait for it.........Diet!



---> Idiot No. 2 -- at least this was tongue in cheek.



BigPapaPump68 said:


> [referring to DNP]That is by far the best fat burner, if you can handle the sides.



---Note:  No mention of the side effect of death.  Not sure who can "handle" that.



viet_jon said:


> where can i get this stuff?
> 
> better than ephedra?



--->  First newb is now interested in a deadly and toxic substance because it seems effective and "hardcore".  He has no idea of the potentially deadly sides.  He has no idea that this "works" burning up calories (and your organs) like a furnace.  Literally.



BigPapaPump68 said:


> It's illegal, and ephedra does not compare to it check it out here- http://www.steroid.com/DNP.phtml



---> Note:  Somewhat glorified and also made to sound hardcore.  I guarantee someone will unwittingly be interested in this without clicking on the link.  CUZ ITS HARDCORE!



Twin Peak said:


> On top of being illegal, it can kill you.  Recommending this poison as a fatburner on a public message board is irresponsible.



--->  Voice of reason.


----------



## viet_jon (Nov 1, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> --->  First newb is now interested in a deadly and toxic substance because it seems effective and "hardcore".  He has no idea of the potentially deadly sides.  He has no idea that this "works" burning up calories (and your organs) like a furnace.  Literally.
> 
> ---> Note:  Somewhat glorified and also made to sound hardcore.  I guarantee someone will unwittingly be interested in this without clicking on the link.  CUZ ITS HARDCORE!



That link does not glorify dnp. It outright tells you the stuff is pretty fucked up. Plus if someone is dum enough to try something without further research, they will poison and kill themselves some other way.

I"m not sure why your getting defensive here. If BPP came out and told newbs to just give it a shot, and that it's not as bad as people make it out to be, then yes, you have an arguement. But he posted a link of hazourdous facts about the substance, there's no mis-information. We're all adults here, the decision is on us wheather if we should try it or not.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> That link does not glorify dnp. It outright tells you the stuff is pretty fucked up. Plus if someone is dum enough to try something without further research, they will poison and kill themselves some other way.
> 
> I"m not sure why your getting defensive here. If BPP came out and told newbs to just give it a shot, and that it's not as bad as people make it out to be, then yes, you have an arguement. But he posted a link of hazourdous facts about the substance, there's no mis-information. We're all adults here, the decision is on us wheather if we should try it or not.



Cool, Darwinism.  Have at it.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Nov 1, 2006)

I went with Hot-Rox extreme, and I like how I feel during my cardio sessions recently.  Thanks for the advice fellas.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2006)

not going to try clorox huh? Well, cant say as i didnt try.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> not going to try clorox huh? Well, cant say as i didnt try.



Pretty sure that will cause weight loss.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 1, 2006)

Twin Peak said:


> Pretty sure that will cause weight loss.


damn right, TP!


----------



## ilikeweights (Nov 2, 2006)

i saw that a few people were pretty solid on sticking with the good ol eca stack.  do most people back that eca is a pretty legit stack to go with?  if so, are there any sites online that you can purchase ephedra at?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 2, 2006)

ECA is fine to go with. I think there's a product out there called BronkAid that uses ephedra. i havent used it in a long time but it does have ephedra in it.


----------



## jamielewis100 (Aug 6, 2009)

by far the best fat burner is ephedrine! better with cafine and asprin. get cheap prices and free delivery from fatburneronline co. uk do not touch dnp this shit is highly toxic!


----------

